# Nicht Sicherheitsrelevante Endschlalter im Nothaltkreis???



## unwissender22 (25 Oktober 2010)

Hätte 2 kurze fragen: 
1) Verwenden Schalter für Endlagen der Maschine, welche indirekt (via Relais) den Nothalt-Kreis unterbrechen (Direkt die Leitungen welche auf die Nothalt-Taster gehen)... Die Endlagen sind nicht Sicherheitsrelevant. Ist das Problematisch? 
2) Die Relais dieser Endschlater sind über eine selbstgemachte Leiterplatte mit mit den Leitungen, welche auf die Nothalt Taster gehen verbunden. Inwiefern muss, kann ich die Leiterplatte in meine Berechnung miteinbeziehen? Ist ein Fehlerausschluss sinnvoll/erlaubt? (Natürlich wird ein Sicherheitsrelais mit Quer- Kurzschlussschutz eingesetzt).

Wäre über ein paar tips, wo und wie ich auf die Lösung komme sehr dankbar...


----------



## jora (26 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

mir drängt sich da eine Frage auf, wieso willst du die Endlage in einen Sicherheitskreis bringen, wenn diese nicht sicherheitsrelevant ist?


----------



## unwissender22 (26 Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich grundsätzlich nicht widersprechen... Nur möchte ich so wenig wie möglich ändern, da eh eine neue steuerung im anmarsch ist wo die welt wieder anders ausschaut... leider wird diese erst nach 2012 kommen...


----------



## jora (26 Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die Endlage in einem Sicherheitskreis haben willst, dann musst du diese auch als sicherheitsrelevant betrachten.
Was mir noch einfällt dazu, wenn die Maschine ihre Endlage erreicht hat, schaltet sie im Moment ja ab. Wie wird die aus der Endlage gebracht?


----------



## -V- (26 Oktober 2010)

Meinst mit Endlagenschalter, "normale" Endschalter oder Notendlagenschaler wie sie z. B. Servoantrieben verwendet werden?


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Wenn du die Endlage in einem Sicherheitskreis haben willst, dann musst du diese auch als sicherheitsrelevant betrachten.
> Was mir noch einfällt dazu, wenn die Maschine ihre Endlage erreicht hat, schaltet sie im Moment ja ab. Wie wird die aus der Endlage gebracht?


 

sehe ich anders, bzw. habe mir meine ansicht dazu auch mal aus dem hause pilz bestätigen lassen...

sicher kann man sich jetzt über das WARUM den kopf zerbrechen, wie fast immer hängt vermutlich inkompetenz eines netten kollegen aus der vergangenheit dahinter die sich jetzt historisch wie eine seuche durchzieht weil man halt in machen firmen oder maschinen nicht mal einfach so was ändern kann, da hängt noch viel mehr dran... also nehmen wir es halt in gottes namen als gegeben...

da es sich eindeutig nicht um eine notwendige abschaltung bzw. sicherheitsfunktion handelt die eine gewisse kathegorie erfüllen muss, muss sie nicht sicher sein!
wenn dieser endschalter dort in reihe reingefummelt ist, und so eine art zusätzliche unsichere "kann-abschaltung" bietet spricht da nichts dagengen, wenn der endschalter defekt ist oder das schütz klebt das er ansteuert, dann donnert die achse halt in den anschlag oder zerstört sich, solange keinem was passiert spricht da nichts dagegen.

einzig bei der verdrahtung muss man ggf. auch erd- oder querschlusssicherheit und ähnliches achten - wobei das auch egal wäre wenn das auswertegeräte sowas erkennen kann, dann kann es auch nicht zum fehler führen...


----------



## Safety (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich lese mit großem Interesse immer wieder die Beiträge zur Funktionalen Sicherheit.
Auch dieser ist sehr interessant.
Leider ist dieses Thema nicht  immer grün oder rot.
Man muss die Grundsätze verstehen. Ausgehend von der Risikobeurteilung kommt man zu der Sicherheitsfunktion und somit dann zum PLr .
Jetzt macht man sich Gedanken wie man diesen geforderten PLr erreichen kann oder muss. Meist sieht man sich dann die Balkengrafik aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-1:2008 an und entscheidet sich für eine Kategorie und wie man den PLr erreichen kann. 
Jetzt beginnt man mit der Umsetzung und erstellt einen Hardwareaufbau.
Das oft verpönte Sicherheitsgerichtete Blockdiagramm folgt auch, denn es ist sehr wichtig für die Analyse.

Bei der Bauteilauswahl ist die Entscheidung abhängig von den sicherheitsgerichteten Werten und den technischen Daten, denn man muss ja die Anforderungen der Kategorien einhalten. 

Und auch die Berechnung des MTTFd und DC  muss mit den  Bauteilen erreicht werden
Die Grundlegenden und Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien und CCF sind sehr wichtig.

Wenn man Bauteile einsetzt die einen festen PL haben und auch Datenblätter mit Beispielen wie man es einsetzen muss, ist die Sache auch ohne FMEA auf einfachere Weise möglich.

Aber der Nachweis, dass die Anforderungen der Kategorien eingehalten werden ist sehr sehr wichtig, also wenn man jetzt in die Struktur ein Bauteil einfügt egal welches auch immer dann muss ich mir Gedanken machen, was verändert sich da. Vor allem die Auswirkung auf Fehlereaufdeckung und auch die Betrachtung der Leitungswege ist entscheidend, also muss man jetzt eine FMEA durchführen um den Nachweis zuführen das man auch jetzt noch die Anforderungen einhält. Wenn man sich die DIN EN 13849-2 ansieht wird einem sehr schnell klar das dies ein erreichbarer weg ist, aber eben nicht so einfach.

Bitte vergesst nie, man muss das alles ermitteln und Dokumentieren.

Fazit: eine generelle Aussage kann man nicht treffen und ist auch Gefährlich .


----------



## Safety (31 Oktober 2010)

> Hätte 2 kurze fragen:
> 1) Verwenden Schalter für Endlagen der Maschine, welche indirekt (via Relais) den Nothalt-Kreis unterbrechen (Direkt die Leitungen welche auf die Nothalt-Taster gehen)... Die Endlagen sind nicht Sicherheitsrelevant. Ist das Problematisch?
> 2) Die Relais dieser Endschlater sind über eine selbstgemachte Leiterplatte mit mit den Leitungen, welche auf die Nothalt Taster gehen verbunden. Inwiefern muss, kann ich die Leiterplatte in meine Berechnung miteinbeziehen? Ist ein Fehlerausschluss sinnvoll/erlaubt? (Natürlich wird ein Sicherheitsrelais mit Quer- Kurzschlussschutz eingesetzt).
> 
> Wäre über ein paar tips, wo und wie ich auf die Lösung komme sehr dankbar...


 

Also um jetzt mal auf Deine Frage einzugehen:

Die Relais musst Du mit einer FMEA betrachten und entsprechend des von Dir geforderten PLr bzw. der Kategorie feststellen ob die Anforderungen eingehalten werden. Den genauen Aufbau kann man aus Deinen Angaben nicht entnehmen.
Auch müssen die Betätigungen der Schalter, Relaiskombination in die MTTFd Berechnung des Sicherheitsrelais und der Aktoren mit eingehen, wenn die nicht einen festen PL haben.


Eine weitere Frage ist wie willst Du den Schalter freifahren?



Ob diese Leiterplatte den Anforderungen der Normen entsprechen, kann man auch nicht aus der Ferne bewerten. Möglich sind Fehlerausschlüsse, siehe hierzu DIN EN 13849-2 Tabelle D.5. 
Sehe Dir auch mal das Beispiel 29 im BGIA Bericht 2/2008 an, da kannst Du erkennen, dass bei Not-Halt einige Annahmen gemacht, ob die dann noch einzuhalten sind muss man bewerten.

Eine Kategorie 3 PLd sehe ich für möglich aber nur wenn alles passt.

Und nebenbei kann dieser Schalter sehr wohl eine Sicherheitsfunktion sein, wenn man anhand der Risikobeurteilung dazu kommt, dass die Endlage überfahren werden kann und dadurch eine Gefährdung entsteht haben wir unsere SF. Auch kann ein Not-Halt mit STO genau dass Falsch sein, Eventuell ist hier ein SS1, Stopp Kategorie 1 angebracht. 

*Hinzugefügt :*
Wenn man sich das alles genau betrachtet, würde ich es so nicht lösen, währe mir viel zuviel Arbeit.

Eine Lösung die für mich am einfachsten, aus der sicht der Sicherheitstechnik zurealisieren wäre, ist die Platine nicht in den Sensorkreis einzubinden sondern in den Aktorkreis.
Der Endschalter würde nur die Relais(Platine) schalten und diese würden dann die Schütze vor dem Sicherheitsrelais schalten. Somit wäre das ganze aus der Betrachtung raus, bzw. sehr viel einfacher. Auch wäre ein Überbrückung zum Freifahren einfach möglich.


----------



## Koch (5 November 2010)

@Safety: Zustimmung

Wenn er den Anschluss auf den Not-Halt-Kreis legen will, muss er validieren (nach 13849-2), dass alle Fehler, die durch den neuen Anschluss entstehen können:
- nur zum Auslösen des Not-Halts führen
- den Not-Halt *nicht* unterbinden können

Hoffe ich seh das richtig, Safety weiss es besser. Ich misch hier nur zu Übungszwecken mit.

==> Validieren ist viel Doku+Test-Arbeit
==> Bau Dir nen anderen Eingang, bestimmt weniger Arbeit


----------

